# Excess Inventory and Materials - Marketplace



## vintagemills

Hello - I am a member of T Shirt Forum. I was interested in selling some excess materials and machines we own. Is there a marketplace section of T Shirt Forum where I could list them? Does anyone have a good suggestions for selling excess materials or machines? Thank you


----------



## into the T

the info you need to post here is in a pinned thread in the sub-forum you just posted in: Rules on Self Promotion, Link Dropping, Sales Posts and Service Request Posts

also try digitsmith, or craigslist, or local buysell, or a local business broker


----------



## vintagemills

into the T said:


> the info you need to post here is in a pinned thread in the sub-forum you just posted in: Rules on Self Promotion, Link Dropping, Sales Posts and Service Request Posts
> 
> also try digitsmith, or craigslist, or local buysell, or a local business broker


Thank you Splathead!


----------

